# Site Maintenance July 28



## Janet H (Jul 27, 2011)

Due to preventive maintenance the forum may be offline starting July 28,  2011 starting at 1:01 EDT (5:01 GMT).  This maintenance window is  scheduled for 2 hours but the hope is that it will be no more than 30  minutes. 

   We are apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Janet, and thanks also for all you do!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!

Good luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Janet!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for including me Janet, its wonderful to be taken into consideration


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you Janet, we appreciate you


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thanks for including me Janet, its wonderful to be taken into consideration



Grinch Mean Time?


----------



## GB (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Janet, not just for the notification, but for all you do.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Grinch Mean Time?


Yes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Yes



Oh, you're a mean one!


----------

